# Z24 w/ KA24E head



## 44Newman (Sep 30, 2004)

Will the KA24e 3 valve per cylinder single spark plug head work on a pre 1990 2400cc z series engine? With no timing chain issues like, lenth, offset,alignment, indexing, tensioner. And piston valve reliefs for the extra valve. Chamber volumes for compression ratio issues. Any answers to any of these questions will be greatly used and passed on. This involvement is going tword the use of a 2wd pu to be used for competition in 4cyl oval track racing. It will be lowered and have a tube chassis with suspension upgrades, and body mods for aerodynamics. engines have to remain stock with some exception to cam lift .490, and EFI or Carb. 
Thanks for any input, Jeremy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's highly doubtful. two totally different engines in design.


----------



## 44Newman (Sep 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it's highly doubtful. two totally different engines in design.


Why do you think they are totaly different ? They have the same displacement, same bore, same stroke, from the pictures I have found the head bolt pattern looks the same if not very close.They go in the same vehicle so they have the same block mount and tranny mount. Its about bore spacing and timming chain issues.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're talking about 2 different engine families, however. That's the issue.


----------



## 44Newman (Sep 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you're talking about 2 different engine families, however. That's the issue.


Do you think R&D always starts from scratch when developing a new engine? Even if they are a different "family" some of the tech, specs, characteristics can still carry over to the next generation of R&D.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

water jackets and oil passages could be TOTALLY different man...not just cylinder spacing and timing chain issues

why not just buy the KA24 and swap it in. less trouble.


----------

